# Show Results



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Today my Caesar went to the Notts Show. First as a neuter and he got his 1st IC & BOB and did well in his sides too.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Today my Caesar went to the Notts Show. First as a neuter and he got his 1st IC & BOB and did well in his sides too.


Huge Congrats B, those are fab results, I bet those side classes were pretty huge too weren't they??

Best of luck for his future shows, what a start!

Izzie


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welldone, any pics


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Very Much  Yes a couple had a few cats in so he did quite well, Well, I think so  His breeder thinks he is looking nice too.

The *main* thing is how relaxed and happy he was. He had a few cuddles and stroke from friends at the show and lapped up the fuss. He also got two kisses from the stewerds as I saw him judged for 2 sides.

He is a big soppy boy.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Welldone, any pics


No. I did have one taken for Friendly Felines & Cat Planet so maybe see them online at some point.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well done, great results xx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Thanks Very Much  Yes a couple had a few cats in so he did quite well, Well, I think so  His breeder thinks he is looking nice too.
> 
> The *main* thing is how relaxed and happy he was. He had a few cuddles and stroke from friends at the show and lapped up the fuss. He also got two kisses from the stewerds as I saw him judged for 2 sides.
> 
> He is a big soppy boy.


Hi,

It sounds like he really enjoyed the show, aren't male neuters just the best! so silly and laid back. I will have to check his pic out he sounds adorable.

Still having fun with your ignore button lol??

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I may get the pics from Helen @ FF emailed to me, I will ask her, I'll then be able to show you them. 

Yes, you av to love male neuters 

So far the ignore has not been needed, usually in the morning time I find. :001_tt2:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Well done!



Biawhiska said:


> Today my Caesar went to the Notts Show. First as a neuter and he got his 1st IC & BOB and did well in his sides too.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To you both,how good and proud do you feel,forgive me B but who's Helen at FF?For the ignore..bless,you need a button to do that hun __________________
Has decided to use her ignore button and it's working really well!
Reply With Quoteclearly not,aah well hey ho


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> No. I did have one taken for Friendly Felines & Cat Planet so maybe see them online at some point.


Notts & Derbys Cat Club Show 2009 - Siamese & Oriental Pictures | Notts and Derbys Cat Club - 24/01/09

Here you go .


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations hunni on Caesar's wins. 
Sadly i couldn't go in the end.
Oh well there is always next time.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Congratulations hunni on Caesar's wins.
> Sadly i couldn't go in the end.
> Oh well there is always next time.


*yes maybe another time. *


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> Notts & Derbys Cat Club Show 2009 - Siamese & Oriental Pictures | Notts and Derbys Cat Club - 24/01/09
> 
> Here you go .


Fab photos!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Biawhiska, it sounds like you had a very good day there, well done, best wishes..............Chris


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Thanks Very Much  Yes a couple had a few cats in so he did quite well, Well, I think so  His breeder thinks he is looking nice too.
> 
> The *main* thing is how relaxed and happy he was. He had a few cuddles and stroke from friends at the show and lapped up the fuss. He also got two kisses from the stewerds as I saw him judged for 2 sides.
> 
> He is a big soppy boy.


congrats to you both. like to see pics. good luck for the future:thumbup:


----------

